# Tea Party summer camp



## sparky (Jun 19, 2011)

Tea party group offers summer camp - St. Petersburg Times

The organization, which falls under the tea party umbrella, hopes to introduce kids ages 8 to 12 to principles that include "America is good," "I believe in God," and "I work hard for what I have and I will share it with who I want to. Government cannot force me to be charitable." 

_<snip>_

*Tampa Liberty is modeled after vacation Bible schools*, which use fun, hands-on activities to deliver Christian messages


_<snip>_

Children will blow bubbles from a single container of soapy solution, and then pop each other's bubbles with squirt guns in an arrangement that mimics socialism. They are to count how many bubbles they pop



_<snip>_

"We definitely teach the Constitution, especially during Constitution Week," said Linda Cobbe, a school district spokeswoman. She said the district would need to make sure the organization does not have a political agenda, and that they would need to be approved by SERVE, a nonprofit agency that clears volunteers in the schools. 

harmless you say?  being modeled after the religmo camps, which are simply Gitmo for kiddies >

July/August 2011 Mother Jones Magazine | Fallen From Grace
Joyces article rips the scab off the festering wound of Independent Fundamentalist Baptist group homes. She rightly details the history of these homes starting with Lester Roloff all the way to the present hour. Two of the regular commenters on this blog, Cat Givens, and Teresa Frye and mentioned in the article. I want to commend them for their boldness and courage. I am proud of their unwillingness to be silenced. Joyces article adds confirmation and depth to the recent 20/20 expose on this subject.

I want to express my gratitude to Kathryn Joyce for her willingness to tackle this subject. I am sure it was not easy trying to verify the facts of the story. After all, the people who operates these types of Christian group homes are experts in hiding the truth. When Jack Hyles defended his involvement in a sex scandal many years ago he said if you didnt see it, it didnt happen. The group homes mentioned by Joyce live by this principle.. If it cant be proved it didnt happen.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

Will they be serving Rush Iced Tea?


----------



## sparky (Jun 19, 2011)

only is the 30.06 Coulter's clean.....


----------



## Anachronism (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds like it's not a bad idea. I'm not certain I'd agree with everything they're promoting, and they probably don't promote some of the more Conservative ideals that I tend to believe in, but it's definitely a step in the right direction so far as I can see.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

Program em while they are young.


----------



## Anachronism (Jun 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Program em while they are young.



YES. Teach them the appropriate morals, values, ideals, and ethics in their youth with the caveat that while they live in YOUR (not their) home, these things are not negotiable. Make them understand that when they become old enough to be on their own, they will be allowed to choose whether these things are what they believe in as well; reminding them that if they choose other morals, values, ideals and ethics to follow that they will no longer be a member of your family.

That's the way I was raised.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep but have you ever dated a pentecostal preachers daughter?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ohoooooo nooooo!
How terrible!!!!!!
Sure wouldn't what to teach our children to love our country,or saving your soul,or having choice in charities, instead of government force, or teaching our constitution. Why how dare they.

It's better than some Muslims who are teaching their children to hate Israel and America, to kill in the name of God and teaching them how to use weapons in order to wipe Israel off the map.


----------



## Anachronism (Jun 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Yep but have you ever dated a pentecostal preachers daughter?



My Mother is the daughter of a Missouri Synod Lutheran pastor. Yes, my mom is a PK (Pastor's Kid), which makes me a PGK. I have more family members involved in churchwork in one way or another than you could shake a stick at. So while I've never actually dated a Pentecostal preacher's daugher, I HAVE dated the daughter and granddaughter of Lutheran ministers, and a slew of other church workers over the years.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Program em while they are young.



You mean like the left do in schools? 

Funny how you're so quick to see the demon from the right, while completely ignoring it from the left. Clearly, you have no ability to think for yourself. 

Idiot.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Yep but have you ever dated a pentecostal preachers daughter?
> ...



Lutherans are not what I consider pentecostals.
The Assembly of God and such are.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Program em while they are young.
> ...



Now did I make a leaning statement in "program em while they are young"?
You are projecting yourself into my statement yet again.
ASSumptions.


----------



## Anachronism (Jun 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Lutherans are not what I consider pentecostals.  The Assembly of God and such are.



Depends on what brand of Lutheranism you're talking about.....

In the 1970's the Lutheran Church of America split into three groups

The ELCA (Evangelical Church of America) which is VERY Liberal, and mostly centered in New England.

The LCMS (Lutheran Church Missoury Synod) which is Pretty Conservative (where I grew up - and incidently the faith that Michelle Bachman is part of).

The LCWS (Lutheran Church Wisconsin Synod) which is probably more Conservative than almost any other Christian faith I've ever found. LCWS members aren't even allowed to join the Boy Scouts, the Kiwanis Club or any other fraternal organization.


----------



## sparky (Jun 19, 2011)

Presently, the religmo summer camps are being exposed for the extreemist authoritarians they are, which is why i posted the followup to the OP

you see, they could not teach religon without a bias any more than _one of us_ could teach politics sans one

there exists very few objectivists who can impart morality as the _perspective_ it is

the proof of this is obviously  the diverse stances we post here

*NEXT!.....*


----------



## sparky (Jun 19, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lutherans are not what I consider pentecostals.  The Assembly of God and such are.
> ...



None of which are on my ignore list Anach

coversley, none of which i would solicit political advice from....


----------



## grunt11b (Jun 19, 2011)

And parents who wish for their children to be raised on these principles will be allowed to send their children, unlike the public school system where socialism is force fed to the children regardless of what the parents want.
 SO let me get this straight, if socialism is force fed to kids in the public school system without the parents consent...that is good. But if a conservative group sets up a camp to teach children conservatism and how socialism destroys economies and it's a completely voluntary camp which parents can CHOOSE to send the kids if they want to, that's bad?
 You libs are pathetic.


----------



## Anachronism (Jun 19, 2011)

sparky said:


> Presently, the religmo summer camps are being exposed for the extreemist authoritarians they are, which is why i posted the followup to the OP.  you see, they could not teach religon without a bias any more than _one of us_ could teach politics sans one



Is anyone being forced to attend these camps, sparky? Is it part of the graduation requirement for some public school system? Is attendance demanded or the individual will be arrested? People attend this sort of activity, and send their kids there BY CHOICE. For the most part they know exactly what it is they're getting when they sign up for it. 

I say this as someone who attended VBS regularly as a child and who taught in the program while I was in college.



sparky said:


> None of which are on my ignore list Anach.  conversely, none of which i would solicit political advice from....



That's fine. You have a right to choose what philosophical and religious input you accept or decline. Just don't tell other people they don't have that same choice.


----------



## grunt11b (Jun 19, 2011)

sparky said:


> Presently, the religmo summer camps are being exposed for the extreemist authoritarians they are, which is why i posted the followup to the OP
> 
> you see, they could not teach religon without a bias any more than _one of us_ could teach politics sans one
> 
> ...



 And again, it's voluntary, it's parents choice, which is what you really hate about it because it is CHOICE, something the left cannot control. Would you rather have the public school system endoctrinate them into an ideology that this country will suffer from down the road "Kinda like it is now"?. Wait...dont answer that we already know.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Program em while they are young.
> ...



Why do they have to go to a CAMP for that?


----------



## Anachronism (Jun 19, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Why do they have to go to a CAMP for that?



In general you're right that they shouldn't have to, salt. That should be something that the parents instill on their own. However, it never hurts to have it reinforced in other ways and by other people as a means to help the children understand it better.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Yea, you did. By not criticising the left programming kids in schools, you demonstrate a partisan view. Don't try and wiggle around it.... no 'ass-uming' from me. Unless you balance your view, then the view is as stated... you criticize it from one side, but not from the other.

Partisan hack.... and not a very smart one.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Why do they have to go to a CAMP for that?
> ...



I'd rather teach ( and did) the things you mentioned on my own.  Not having the slant of others interfere.  And yes, it can hurt.  Really hurt.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



No You ASSumed.  You took their post and slanted it to fit your agenda.  Schools hadn't come up.  Is everyone supposed to be a random criticism generator like yourself?  that would be lame.


----------



## jillian (Jun 19, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



morals and ethics like what??? like if someone loses their job, screw 'em?

very ethical and moral. 

pathetically sad.


----------



## Anachronism (Jun 19, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> I'd rather teach ( and did) the things you mentioned on my own.  Not having the slant of others interfere.  And yes, it can hurt.  Really hurt.



I agree it's best for the parents to do it. I also know it's not practical for some parents to be able to instill those ideals on their own for a myriad of reasons. Again, nobody is being forced to send their kids to a camp whose ideology they don't agree with. That's why my parents would send my brothers and myself to certain VBS and other programs while keeping us away from certain ones as well. 

It can only really hurt if you (the parent in general) are not paying attention to where you're sending your kids and what is being taught there.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Program em while they are young.



Sounds like a good counter to the progressive crap being pushed in the state run school system.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > Anachronism said:
> ...





Idiot.


----------



## Rozman (Jun 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Program em while they are young.




Yeh make sure the second graders know what a condom is and how to use it and the total and utter joy of abortion on demand right Libs.This is what you guys want taught in our public school system.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 19, 2011)

Somehow, I suspect that the kid's whose parents would send them to this political indoctrination camps, be it left or right, most likely would have ended up that way anyways.

It's all covered under the right to assemble.

Though, I have a better idea for parents who want to teach their kids responsibility, hard work, the value of a dollar, and build esteem:

Get them a job or have them volunteer at a hospital or somewhere else.  Let them form their own conclusions.  

I started driving a tractor at the age of 9 and did that every summer until I had an actual job.


----------



## Intense (Jun 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Program em while they are young.



Like you don't have the rest of the year to indoctrinate in the Public Schools and Media, ???  

Is it the competition that has you riled up???


----------



## Intense (Jun 19, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Somehow, I suspect that the kid's whose parents would send them to this political indoctrination camps, be it left or right, most likely would have ended up that way anyways.
> 
> It's all covered under the right to assemble.
> 
> ...



Personal Responsibility is Anti Collective, Anti-Government. Shame on you!!!


----------



## sparky (Jun 19, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> And parents who wish for their children to be raised on these principles will be allowed to send their children, unlike the public school system where socialism is force fed to the children regardless of what the parents want.
> SO let me get this straight, if* socialism is force fed to kids in the public school system without the parents consent*...that is good. But if a conservative group sets up a camp to teach children conservatism and how socialism destroys economies and it's a completely voluntary camp which parents can CHOOSE to send the kids if they want to, that's bad?
> You libs are pathetic.



I'm sorry, i'm not familiar with any Socialist 101 as mainstream cirriculum Grunt, which school would this be?


----------



## Intense (Jun 19, 2011)

sparky said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> > and parents who wish for their children to be raised on these principles will be allowed to send their children, unlike the public school system where socialism is force fed to the children regardless of what the parents want.
> ...


----------



## sparky (Jun 19, 2011)

> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...




Unfortunately we have freedom _OF _religon, not freedom _FROM _it  , and as we can see by the OP's link _(as well as  the subsequent one, should any of you care to delve into that)_ that the connection bettween the two are almost indistinguishable 

Perhaps it would help to elevate the vile nature of the notion considering the possibility of _'the church of Michael Moore' _ henchmen instituting _rob Peter to pay Paul  pickpocket 101_ to kids in order to teach them liberalism ?


----------



## whitehall (Jun 19, 2011)

What's the opposite of Tea Party? Communist Party? What would a radical left wing summer camp look like? Readings from the koran around the campfire? Chant old Chairman Mao slogans? The older kids could learn radical environmental stuff like how to torch an SUV. Maybe they could get Bill Ayers for a day to show them how to build a bomb. Tony Weener could show them the fundamentals of computer photoshop. If Teddy Kennedy was around he could give a demonstration of how to escape from a submerged car while drunk.


----------



## sparky (Jun 19, 2011)

whitehall said:


> What's the opposite of Tea Party? Communist Party? What would a radical left wing summer camp look like? Readings from the koran around the campfire? Chant old Chairman Mao slogans? The older kids could learn radical environmental stuff like how to torch an SUV. Maybe they could get Bill Ayers for a day to show them how to build a bomb. Tony Weener could show them the fundamentals of computer photoshop. If Teddy Kennedy was around he could give a demonstration of how to escape from a submerged car while drunk.



lol!

yanno what the charge is for DUI in Mass?








































































re election.....


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 19, 2011)

Tea Party/conservative madrassas


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2011)

I figure the Dems/Marxists/Communists get pissed when somebody steals their ideas.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I figure the Dems/Marxists/Communists get pissed when somebody steals their ideas.



Is there a leftist equivalent to this?

It wouldn't surprise me, but I am unaware of any.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 19, 2011)

Political indoctrination camp is better than sitting on the couch playing Nintendo Wii all summer.

It pales in comparison to picking up a job, volunteering, or playing a team sport.


----------



## Provocateur (Jun 19, 2011)

*MANDATORY* education by liberal machine=quiz 7th graders on oral sex
*OPTIONAL* conservative teachings by conservative machine=learn about God, America, and values



Oh the outrage!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 19, 2011)

> Is anyone being forced to attend these camps, sparky? Is it part of the graduation requirement for some public school system?



According to the article, the program will interact with the public school system: 



> If the school is successful, Jaroch and Lukens will look for ways to run more sessions, either during the summer or after school resumes. In fact, Jaroch said the group might try to bring its curriculum to the public schools during Constitution Week in September.
> 
> *"We definitely teach the Constitution, especially during Constitution Week," said Linda Cobbe, a school district spokeswoman.* She said the district would need to make sure the organization does not have a political agenda, and that they would need to be approved by SERVE, a nonprofit agency that clears volunteers in the schools.



Teaching the Constitution is problematic, to say the least, particularly with such vague concepts as I believe in God," and "I work hard for what I have and I will share it with who I want to. Government cannot force me to be charitable. 

One may believe in god provided he understands the Constitution prohibits the conjoining of church and State, as espoused by the likes Rep. Bachmann and many in the TPM. 

As for the Government cannot force me to be charitable, this is nonsensical without examples or context. However, Congress does have the Constitutional authority to spend monies collected in taxes to promote the general welfare, as affirmed in _Helvering v. Davis_ (1937), concerning Social Security funding and _South Dakota v. Dole_ (1987), with regard to increasing the legal drinking age. These and other cases have affirmed Congress plenary authority over public funds and how those funds may be spent. 

If the gist of Government cannot force me to be charitable, is my taxes cant be spent on welfare, then the position is clearly incorrect per the above-cited Supreme Court rulings. 

Consequently, and obviously, if one is to teach the Constitution, one must teach in the appropriate context of Constitutional case law which explains the lawful interpretation of the Constitution and its correct meaning. 

And this would be the case whether taught in a private, voluntary venue or the public sector school system.


----------



## Anachronism (Jun 19, 2011)

sparky said:


> sorry Anach, girls are being_ beaten into silence and submission_ as we speak in  US religmo camps, they da*ned well don't wish to be there, most of their parents are either too ignorant to realize it, or think it's all part of some _cleansing_ incarceration
> 
> the whole story's being blow apart, 20/20 etc....



Apparently I've missed that one. Of course any child under 18 shouldn't get the option to choose certain things. Of course if there are sexual or physical assault issues that's a different story, and these places need to be shut down and their faculties charged. However, simply being sent to a camp to learn your proper place in the world because your parents can't or won't teach it to you is not an issue in my mind. You folks have to remember that I'm not a real big believer in Freedom of Choice, and probably never will be.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't want madrassas in this great country!!!  Especially tea party madrassas!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 19, 2011)

Yanno.......this sounds like a conservative version of Ted Haggard's "Jesus Camp".  You remember, the one where a conservative, bi-sexual MARRIED man ran the place and then later got nailed for male prostitutes and meth?

Indoctrination of any kind is problematic in my opinion.  And..........it sounds eerily like what Hitler did with the Nazi Youth.  I mean.......I thought that one of the things that made this country great was the variety of ideas that were generated by EVERYONE, using whatever experiences they had to build on.

If you have a nation with only 1 way of thinking, and everyone is indoctrinated into believing that way, how long will it be before we ALL become slaves to the state?  The corporations are trying to steal this country.

Wonder what scandal is gonna come out of this?


----------



## Zona (Jun 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Yep but have you ever dated a pentecostal preachers daughter?



Thats hot.


----------



## Zona (Jun 19, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno.......this sounds like a conservative version of Ted Haggard's "Jesus Camp".  You remember, the one where a conservative, bi-sexual MARRIED man ran the place and then later got nailed for male prostitutes and meth?
> 
> Indoctrination of any kind is problematic in my opinion.  And..........it sounds eerily like what Hitler did with the Nazi Youth.  I mean.......I thought that one of the things that made this country great was the variety of ideas that were generated by EVERYONE, using whatever experiences they had to build on.
> 
> ...



Jim Jones and kool aid worked well.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 19, 2011)

Zona said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Yep but have you ever dated a pentecostal preachers daughter?
> ...



Wanna know what's even better?  Dating a Mormon Elder's daughter.  Liz B. was a neighbor of mine, and lemmie tell ya............Mormon Elders daughters are even more of a sex freak than Catholic schoolgirls (and yeah......I've dated one of them as well).


----------



## Zona (Jun 19, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



We did a det to utah once...we all thought, great, mormon chicks...

Let me tell you....woohoo..


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather teach ( and did) the things you mentioned on my own.  Not having the slant of others interfere.  And yes, it can hurt.  Really hurt.
> ...



List some of those reasons.......


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno.......this sounds like a conservative version of Ted Haggard's "Jesus Camp".  You remember, the one where a conservative, bi-sexual MARRIED man ran the place and then later got nailed for male prostitutes and meth?
> 
> *Indoctrination of any kind is problematic in my opinion.*  And..........it sounds eerily like what Hitler did with the Nazi Youth.  I mean.......I thought that one of the things that made this country great was the variety of ideas that were generated by EVERYONE, using whatever experiences they had to build on.
> 
> ...


Bingo.  We're speaking of children here.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You should cut our the ASSumptions, it does not become you.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

Zona said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno.......this sounds like a conservative version of Ted Haggard's "Jesus Camp".  You remember, the one where a conservative, bi-sexual MARRIED man ran the place and then later got nailed for male prostitutes and meth?
> ...



So Does Rush and iced tea.


----------



## Anachronism (Jun 19, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> List some of those reasons.......



Many parents are unable to deal with unruly children. Others are restrained by the societal stigma against corporal punishment. Others may not have the skills to truly educate and explain these things to their children.

Essentially every single one of the reasons that a parent may not be able to teach basic discipline and etiquette to a child pertain to this as well.

Then you have the most damning reason that parents are unable to teach their children proper morals and values..... In too many cases the parents don't believe in or live those morals and values themselves. At which point the children really need to be removed from those homes for their own good.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 19, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno.......this sounds like a conservative version of Ted Haggard's "Jesus Camp".  You remember, the one where a conservative, bi-sexual MARRIED man ran the place and then later got nailed for male prostitutes and meth?
> 
> Indoctrination of any kind is problematic in my opinion.  And..........it sounds eerily like what Hitler did with the Nazi Youth.  I mean.......I thought that one of the things that made this country great was the variety of ideas that were generated by EVERYONE, using whatever experiences they had to build on.
> 
> ...



Talk about building a mountain out of a molehill. We just had a mini scandal where several Obama democrats told grade school kids that their personal hero was Chairman Mao, the butcher of China. Now it seems liberal bikers think a Christian orientated conservative summer camp is like the what? ....the Nazi youth? Bikers of all people should be aware of the dangers of throwing the nazi affiliation charge around..


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> oldsalt said:
> 
> 
> > List some of those reasons.......
> ...



Epic fail.  If I, as a parent, don't believe as you do, hand my kids over to your camp.....  NONE of your reasons are valid for handing your kid over to a political camp.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Presently, the religmo summer camps are being exposed for the extreemist authoritarians they are, which is why i posted the followup to the OP
> ...



Public school is voluntary as well.  You can always send them to a private school.
Costs too much?  Well don't have children if you can't afford to raise them without my help.


----------



## driveby (Jun 19, 2011)

Mmm, Mmm, Mmm... Barack Hussein Obama.........


----------



## Intense (Jun 19, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno.......this sounds like a conservative version of Ted Haggard's "Jesus Camp".  You remember, the one where a conservative, bi-sexual MARRIED man ran the place and then later got nailed for male prostitutes and meth?
> 
> Indoctrination of any kind is problematic in my opinion.  And..........it sounds eerily like what Hitler did with the Nazi Youth.  I mean.......I thought that one of the things that made this country great was the variety of ideas that were generated by EVERYONE, using whatever experiences they had to build on.
> 
> ...





> Indoctrination of any kind is problematic in my opinion.


You mean like a career in Government.


----------



## Intense (Jun 19, 2011)

driveby said:


> Mmm, Mmm, Mmm... Barack Hussein Obama.........



ObomiNation?


----------



## whitehall (Jun 19, 2011)

Here we are discussing an obscure issue no doubt uncovered by Soros tax exempt propaganda network as if it was important. Creating fake husteria and feigned outrage is a proven political tactic and we have to live with it but we should understand it. We have to agree that a little Tea Party summer camp doesn't compare to the power of the president's administration. In fact it isn't even in the same league. In '08 we had the temporary "manufacturing czar" Ron Bloom now senior advisor to the treasury secretary tell a group "we kind of agree with Mao that political power comes from the barrel of a gun". A year later the White House communications director Anita Dunn told a group of teachers and grade school kids "the third lesson and tip actually comes from two of my favorite political philosophers Mao Tse-Tung and Mother Theresa". The reality is that the white house is indoctrinating kids with the amazing notion that the butcher of China was a political philosopher who should be respected and quoted while stupid posts from sailor-bikers accuse Christian day camps of being nazi youth camps.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

Huh?  I was just havin fun.  Anyone on this thread serious?


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 19, 2011)

1, 2,3, drink!


----------



## Shogun (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't see what the big deal is about a tea party summer camp.  It's not as if the parents of the kids who go to said camp aren't already pumping this shit into their kids' heads.  Fuck, let them make beads and shit to go with their crazy ideas about government.  who cares.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> I don't see what the big deal is about a tea party summer camp.  It's not as if the parents of the kids who go to said camp aren't already pumping this shit into their kids' heads.  Fuck, let them make beads and shit to go with their crazy ideas about government.  who cares.



The White House communications director says Chairman Mao was her favorite political philosopher and shogun thinks Christians are pumping shit into their kids heads. Who pumped the shit into your head shogun?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 19, 2011)

whitehall said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno.......this sounds like a conservative version of Ted Haggard's "Jesus Camp".  You remember, the one where a conservative, bi-sexual MARRIED man ran the place and then later got nailed for male prostitutes and meth?
> ...



Actually.........I rode independent at first, then I patched for a biker group.  Wanna know what?  If you patch, your life is no longer yours, you're a part of the machine which answers to whichever part of the machine is the dominant group.  Here in Amarillo, it's the Banditos.

After my group got disbanded?  I never patched again, nor did I swallow the same old dogma as the others.  I like being independent, I like being able to go where I want, when I want.

Yes.  This camp is like patching to a motorcycle gang.


----------



## sparky (Jun 20, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Tea Party summer camp doesn't compare to the power of the president's administration. In fact it isn't even in the same league. In '08 we had the temporary "manufacturing czar" Ron Bloom now senior advisor to the treasury secretary tell a group "we kind of agree with Mao that political power comes from the barrel of a gun". .



Sounds like Ron's big on the NRA....


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 20, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Yep but have you ever dated a pentecostal preachers daughter?



Oh my. A stroll down memory lane.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



So then now you know what it's like to be a Democract Congressman. 

Not being able to say or do what you believe. That's what life as a Democrat politician is like. 

The same goes for blacks. If they try to be conservative they butt heads with the collective. Or if you're a journalist working for CNN, NBC, MSNBC, CBS, or ABC. How dare you think differently then the Politically Correct Borglike Liberal/Progressive Statists.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 21, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Program em while they are young.
> ...



Only leftists find the idea of teaching your children right from wrong, moral standards, etc. rather than letting them run wild to be somehow shocking and horrific.


----------



## Anachronism (Jun 21, 2011)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Only leftists find the idea of teaching your children right from wrong, moral standards, etc. rather than letting them run wild to be somehow shocking and horrific.



It IS amazing these days what kids expect they can get away with, and what parents do and don't teach their kids. 

It a major dichotomy in some ways. They let the kids run wild but the moment they encounter something or someone different or unusual the parent is right there. I see it in the way most parents deal with their kids seeing me for the first time. Little Johnny is running loose in the grocery store but the moment he starts to ask mom or dad what that is on my face it's suddenly "Come over here. Stand by me. Be quiet. Don't stare." I think that's a pretty sad state of affairs because I actually enjoy explaining what the birthmark is to children. I don't get offended when a 5 year old says.... "Hey, he's got a purple face." or anything like that. They're 5; what the hell else do you expect them to say? But these parents who 30 seconds earlier didn't care if the kids were juggling steak knives are now all concerned about exactly what they're doing the moment they see me.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 21, 2011)

Shogun said:


> I don't see what the big deal is about a tea party summer camp.  It's not as if the parents of the kids who go to said camp aren't already pumping this shit into their kids' heads.  Fuck, let them make beads and shit to go with their crazy ideas about government.  who cares.



Great post!!!!!!


----------



## Shogun (Jun 21, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see what the big deal is about a tea party summer camp.  It's not as if the parents of the kids who go to said camp aren't already pumping this shit into their kids' heads.  Fuck, let them make beads and shit to go with their crazy ideas about government.  who cares.
> ...



I have no dog in the race of what the white house communication directors states about their opinion on philosophy.

however, if we are talking about some retarded ass stone-age superstition that amounts to zombie worship then it's real clear who is pumping what shit into the heads of kids.

But, like I said, I don't really give a shit if you tell your kids that space is made of grape juice since, at the end of the day, your stupidity and failure to raise intelligent kids is no skin off of my nutsack.

any more questions, dick jockey?


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Jun 21, 2011)

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



proof?

edit: and my views of these camps-obviously the parents should have the right to send their kids there-not disputing that. I do however, think it's sad that the parents have to send their kids to other people (strangers) to teach their kids these morals-as they see them as such vital for their kids to know Are they that lazy-that they can't teach the kids on their own?


----------

